# Where is the display of compass heading?



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

*Where is my compass?*

I took delivery of a BASE Eos...
On included features..."COMPASS" is listed...
It's not on the MFD... where else would it be?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Where is my compass? (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_I took delivery of a BASE Eos...
On included features..."COMPASS" is listed...
It's not on the MFD... where else would it be?
















It is on the MFD, it probably is just on a different screen than the one you're looking at. It's at the top and displays the normal cardinal directions (N, NE, E, SE, S, SW, W, NW).


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Where is my compass? (passat06boi)*

It should be on the default screen. There will be a 1 in the upper right corner. Compass heading will be on upper left. Sreen will also have the trip odometer reading on lower right odometer lower left and current distance travelled near center. You may have to recheck the owner's manual to get this screen back


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Where is my compass? (passat06boi)*

Make after I scrolled down the list on MFD, let it stay for couple secs and the Compass and Outside Temperature will come up afterwards.


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Where is my compass? (darien)*

I just swapped out my Eos navigation unit for an in-dash 6-disc unit (from a B6 Passat), and I also can't see any compass in the MFD. I will take a closer look tomorrow, but could it be possible that I lost my compass when I took out the nav unit?
With the nav unit, I had a compass on a separate navigation screen on the MFD, but now that is gone altogether (as expected), so where would I find the compass?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Where is my compass? (jaybhai)*

It is possible you won't have one anymore, because there would be no need to put a compass in a car with nav. It would get it's cardinal readings from the satelite. But the compass would normally be on the top line of the MFD where the time is.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where is my compass? (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_It would get it's cardinal readings from the satelite...

Uh, I'm not so sure about that. Most vehicle compass systems use a remote sensor (a flux valve) that has nothing to do with the satellite navigation system. If the compass derives its heading information from the satellite navigation system, then it would not be able to display a heading until the vehicle begins to move, and the navigation system could calculate a heading vector. That doesn't seem to be the case - the compass displays a heading if the ignition is turned on, before the vehicle moves.
I strongly suspect that there is a flux valve somewhere in the car that senses the earth's magnetic field and uses that to determine heading information. That is low-tech and inexpensive.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Where is my compass? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_That doesn't seem to be the case - the compass displays a heading if the ignition is turned on, before the vehicle moves.

His isn't displaying the information at all since he took out the nav unit. That could be because they didn't put the compass in a car with nav, or it could be that he needs to get a hold of vag-com to straighten some things out. I couldn't really say which it is, but certainly neither are out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where is my compass? (gilesrulz)*

I am not certain that the two issues (radio replacement and compass function) are necessarily related to each other. I checked the source of information for the compass, and the Eos does indeed have an independent magnetic sensor installed in it - it is the G197 Compass Sensor, which is on the same databus as the radio, radio display, digital sound system, and satellite radio reciever.
It is possible that a coding change needs to be made to tell the vehicle that a different specification of radio has been installed. But, I don't know anything at all about this subject, and I don't want to speculate without having knowledge about it - that just leads to confusion and running around in circles.
Now that Jay has finished the swap-out of the radio in his car, it would probably make sense for him to take the car to the VW dealer, and have them hook it up to a diagnostic scan tool and poll the vehicle for fault codes. At the same time that is done, the tech can determine (via the guided functions and guided fault-finding modes) whether a coding or adaptation change is needed to support the new radio installation.
I have done a lot of modifications to the VWs that I have owned over the years, and one of the key skills involved in doing a modification is to know where to draw the line between 'do it yourself' and 'get VW involved'. For example, I have no problems swapping out instrument clusters in Golf IV vehicles to retrofit high or low function MFD displays to cars that shipped without any MFD at all, but once I get all the physical work done (the components installed), I always take the car to the VW dealer and get them to do the final coding and adaptation of the controller.
Michael


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Where is my compass? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
It is possible that a coding change needs to be made to tell the vehicle that a different specification of radio has been installed. But, I don't know anything at all about this subject, and I don't want to speculate without having knowledge about it - that just leads to confusion and running around in circles.
Now that Jay has finished the swap-out of the radio in his car, it would probably make sense for him to take the car to the VW dealer, and have them hook it up to a diagnostic scan tool and poll the vehicle for fault codes. At the same time that is done, the tech can determine (via the guided functions and guided fault-finding modes) whether a coding or adaptation change is needed to support the new radio installation.

I'm waiting for VW to get a part to fix the problem with my tire pressure sensor, so when I take the Eos in for that, I will be sure to ask they run the diagnostics.


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I have done a lot of modifications to the VWs that I have owned over the years, and one of the key skills involved in doing a modification is to know where to draw the line between 'do it yourself' and 'get VW involved'. For example, I have no problems swapping out instrument clusters in Golf IV vehicles to retrofit high or low function MFD displays to cars that shipped without any MFD at all, but once I get all the physical work done (the components installed), I always take the car to the VW dealer and get them to do the final coding and adaptation of the controller.
Michael

That is great advice and I plan to use it... but first I wanted to know if there is anything I can try with my shiny new VAG-COM (it just came in yesterday). I will spend some time reading the Ross-Tech docs and see if there is anything I can find out about the compass. If anyone comes across this post and know anything about VAG-COMing for this sort of stuff, I'm all ears. Thanks!
- Jay


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where is my compass? (jaybhai)*

Hi Jay:
We can do a great deal of stuff with our VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool, but there is one area in which the VAS 5051b, 5052 and 5053 diagnostic scan tools used by the VW dealerships have an advantage, and that is in the area of 'guided functions' and 'guided fault finding'. These two routines are (essentially) scripts that are embedded in the software that VW produces for these diagnostic scan tools. VAG-COM provides pop-up balloons with text guidance for some functions, but these cannot fully replace the capability of the GF and GFF functions in the VW in-house diagnostic scan tools.
Michael


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

So we don't know where the compass is then? I just got my base EOS as well and I can't find the compass either. The manual is written for a higher model and isn't much help.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

I think it is in the display unit that is between the speedometer and tachometer - where you see the picture of the car with the driver door open.
Michael
*Multi-Function Display*


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

As described above, the compass is on the top left of the MFD, depending on what screen you're on and on whether or not the car is moving. In the picture directly above, it would be to the left of the time.
Actually I think passatboi made another thread with exactly how to get there on a base model.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 6:16 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Unfortunately, for those with a BASE eos, this doesn't help, as the MFD in my base EOS doesn't look like that. It's only half that size. (There is no picture of a car on mine, for instance.) And the buttons that the manual tells me to push don't exist on my stalk, yet the window sticker says "compass" as a feature, thus the confusion.
The passatboi entry again mentions buttons that are not on a (or at least my) base eos.


_Modified by jnhashmi at 8:07 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

Maybe you can snap a shot of your dashboard or MFD of your car? It's easier to picture what you are trying to describe or inquire.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (darien)*

Good idea. Here is a photo of my windshield wiper stalk. As you can see it is missing two buttons that are in the manual (an "OK" button at the bottom/underside of the stalk, and the toggle-type switch on the end of the stalk.)


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

Hey, I have Sport package and my wiper stalk looks identical like yours. You are correct, it's missing the toggle on the side and button underneath the stalk. If I am not mistaken, that stalk reminds me of my old Audi A4. It's for scrolling the menu at the MFD. 
Yikes, I can't offer much of help since I have the MFI steering wheels. Sorry.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (darien)*

*Archival Note: *Related topic (duplicate posting of this topic) - For BASE EOS owners..


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Well, for me, the search is over... my car does not have any type of compass! From what I gathered after a careful read of the manual (Booklet 3.1, Pages 22-23), seems like the compass only "Applies to vehicles: with compass (without navigation system)".
If the statement above (directly from the manual) applies to YOU, then you should be able to enable it under the "Compass" menu item in the "Settings" screen (mine does not have that menu item) and the compass/direction of travel should display in the top left of the MFI (Multi-Function Indicator) screen (time is on the top right and the main screen is the one that shows you things like avg. speed, fuel economy, driving time, miles left based on gas, etc)...see Manual (Booklet 3.1, Page 11).
I only have the "Settings", "MFI", and "Audio" screens in my MFD now (used to have a "Navigation" screen). I can only assume that all "compass" related functionality was built into the navigation unit, since my MFI screen does not have a compass reading (just the time on top, center)...and by taking it out, I have lost that feature. :-(
Sucks for me, but I am pretty certain that most non-nav cars will have a compass (I'm not sure about those with the smaller 1/2 size MFD screen)... good luck finding it!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jaybhai)*

Jay:
Just to avoid confusion for others that may come along and read this thread later - you removed the original OEM navigation system and replaced it with a simpler 'Premium 7' radio, is that correct?
I am still guessing that the compass function has nothing to do with the OEM nav fitment, and all that is needed is a coding change to re-enable the compass function on your car. In other words, if you had a functional compass when the car was delivered (with the OEM nav unit installed), and all you have done since is change out the OEM nav for a simpler radio unit, this should not have affected in any way the *hardware *requirements for the display of compass heading in the MFI. Hence my guess that a coding tweak is needed.
Michael


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Jay:
Just to avoid confusion for others that may come along and read this thread later - you removed the original OEM navigation system and replaced it with a simpler 'Premium 7' radio, is that correct?
Michael

Yes, I removed the OEM navigation system (from my '07 Eos) and replaced it with the in-dash 6-disc changer radio unit (from a B6 Passat). 
I hope you are right about the programming for the compass being the problem, but I wouldn't put it past VW for leaving the compass piece out of cars they shipped with a navigation unit... given all the other minor differences between Eos models people have bought. If anyone find out more about this, let me know. My problem is that my VW service folks will not even touch this problem unless I am willing to pay for it (and they won't even give me a quote on how much it might cost to diagnose and fix it). And it's really not worth what is likely to be about $200 for the labor costs and other typical service costs VW comes up with to work on the electronics of the car. :-(


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jaybhai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybhai* »_...I wouldn't put it past VW for leaving the compass piece out of cars they shipped with a navigation unit... 

Jay:
It would be far more expensive to design, stock and fit two different heading systems that it would be to just put a simple flux valve into each car. The wiring diagrams are pretty explicit about this - if the car has a compass, it will have a G197 compass sensor in it. Period. Furthermore, if the compass in *any *Eos with a navigation system works correctly before the car has started to move, that proves that the compass heading is not coming from a movement vector derived from the navigation system. Perhaps another forum member who has OEM nav could advise if the compass works before the vehicle starts to move.
The G197 is on the same CAN (Controller Area Network) bus as the radio and nav system, which strongly supports the likelihood that your radio swap-out had something to do with the compass in your car no longer working. Like I said earlier, I suspect it is a coding or adaptation issue.
Michael


----------



## red64chevelle (Jan 20, 2006)

Jay and the OP,
Try this, its out of the B6 Repair Manual (Bentley)
Compass, activating
To activate compass module, rear window heater must be adapted as follows:
Activation must be performed with the vehicle standing still.
-Switch ignition on.
-Wait 10 seconds
-Switch on rear window defroster.
-Wait 10 seconds
-Switch rear window heater off.
-Switch off ignition.
Try this out, and let me know how it works.
-Dan 


_Modified by red64chevelle at 7:34 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (red64chevelle)*

Thanks Dan, very thoughtful of you to offer that suggestion.
Michael


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (jaybhai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybhai* »_
Yes, I removed the OEM navigation system (from my '07 Eos) and replaced it with the in-dash 6-disc changer radio unit (from a B6 Passat). 
I hope you are right about the programming for the compass being the problem, but I wouldn't put it past VW for leaving the compass piece out of cars they shipped with a navigation unit... given all the other minor differences between Eos models people have bought. If anyone find out more about this, let me know. My problem is that my VW service folks will not even touch this problem unless I am willing to pay for it (and they won't even give me a quote on how much it might cost to diagnose and fix it). And it's really not worth what is likely to be about $200 for the labor costs and other typical service costs VW comes up with to work on the electronics of the car. :-(

There is no compass hardware in a NAV car -- the compass info (which does not require calibrating as in a non-NAV car) is derived from the NAV system.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (bridri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bridri* »_There is no compass hardware in a NAV car -- the compass info (which does not require calibrating as in a non-NAV car) is derived from the NAV system.

Brian:
Are you certain of that? I cannot find any information in the Eos repair manual that indicates that compass heading information is derived from any source other than the G197 Magnetic Field Sensor for Compass, which is located on the far left side of the trunk lid, as shown in the illustration below. The text of the repair manual reads _"Compass equipment consists of display unit in instrument cluster and the Magnetic Field Sensor for Compass -G197- at rear in luggage compartment lid."_
You could be correct - but, I would like to see some documentation from VW technical literature before I buy into your theory. The Owner Manual contains some information that explains how to re-calibrate the compass if it becomes inaccurate, or if the owner moves to a different region of the continent (thus, a different compass corrrection factor) - does list two different procedures, or indicate that the recalibration procedure is not necessary for vehicle with a navigation system?
Michael
*Location of G197 Magnetic Field Sensor for Compass*


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
You could be correct - but, I would like to see some documentation from VW technical literature before I buy into your theory. The Owner Manual contains some information that explains how to re-calibrate the compass if it becomes inaccurate, or if the owner moves to a different region of the continent (thus, a different compass corrrection factor) - does list two different procedures, or indicate that the recalibration procedure is not necessary for vehicle with a navigation system?


I would love to be able to provide you with tech info, and will as soon as I find it.
The recalibration procedure is DEFINITELY not necessary for a NAV car.
I have a NAV EOS ten feet from my desk. Without the radio (and thus NAV system) switched on, no compass info appears in the MFD. Turn it on, and voila. Turn it back off, and it disappears.
If it were coming from the compass hardware (which I do not believe is present in this car), it would display immediately and without having to turn the radio on.


----------



## red64chevelle (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, what I posted was not a calibration procedure, but an activation procedure.
I did not make it up or anything, but its out of the Bentley B6 Service Manual, not the Eos one.
Jay, or the OP, could use a VAG-COM to see if the Compass module is present (I belive it is called "Kompass") and try the steps that I posted.
If Jay says it does not work, then I will shut up (or at least try to come up with something else to try).


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (red64chevelle)*

I believe he was refering to what Michael wrote about the recalibration steps in the manual.
I have a semi-related question that may shed light on the compass question: Is the GPS antenna installed in non-Nav cars?
If it is, it would lend credibility to to the single trunk lid manufacture theory (where even Nav equiped cars would have the compass). And it would also make it easier for me to install a Nav unit at a later date...


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (red64chevelle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red64chevelle* »_Jay and the OP,
Try this, its out of the B6 Repair Manual (Bentley)
Compass, activating
To activate compass module, rear window heater must be adapted as follows:
Activation must be performed with the vehicle standing still.
-Switch ignition on.
-Wait 10 seconds
-Switch on rear window defroster.
-Wait 10 seconds
-Switch rear window heater off.
-Switch off ignition.
Try this out, and let me know how it works.
-Dan 

_Modified by red64chevelle at 7:34 PM 12-9-2006_

Wasn't sure if the steps required my VAG-COM to be connected or not, but I tried without it...and didn't see anything interesting happen. 
Dan: Any chance you can scan the page from the bentley manual and shoot it my way? I'm wondering if the car needs to be in a certain state before trying the steps above. More details might help me. 
Here is exactly what I did (with a few questions):
1. Put the car in the ignition and turn it so that the electronics turn on (also tried turning the engine on).
- Does it matter if the stereo is on, that my climatronic is on, etc? I had the sat radio going and had my climate controls set to whatever I had them at before.
2. Wait 10 seconds and then pressed the rear window defroster button (light turned on).
- This is the button directly underneath the windshield defroster button, right? (with the rectangle window icon)
3. Wait 10 seconds and then pressed the rear window defroster button (light turned off).
4. Turn iginition off and take the key out and wait until the MFD and electronics shut off completely.
5. Start the car again... check MFD for compass related items (no luck).
I have not had time to hook up the VAG-COM yet, but am trying to get to that soon (been busy with work, family and holiday shopping, etc).
If I missed something or if there are more specific steps I can take, let me know. Otherwise, I wonder if the steps are different in the Eos. If anyone has a bentley manual for the Eos, can you check to see if there are similar tricks in that book?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (bridri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bridri* »_I have a NAV EOS ten feet from my desk. Without the radio (and thus NAV system) switched on, no compass info appears in the MFD. Turn it on, and voila. Turn it back off, and it disappears.

Brian:
That observation is not congruent. A navigation system can determine the location of a vehicle (i.e. the present position). A navigation system can also determine the heading of a vehicle, but only after the vehicle has begun to move. Prior to any movement (which establishes a heading vector), it is impossible for a navigation system to determine which way the vehicle is pointed - in other words, which way it is going.
So, if you have determined that an Eos equipped with OEM satellite navigation displays compass heading as soon as the car is powered up, but before it begins to move, then you have proven that the car has a system in it that is totally independent of the navigation system which it uses to determine vehicle heading. Not to mention that the navigation system in the Eos you have in your showroom will likely have great difficulty locating the satellite constellation and getting a position fix due to the presence of the roof over your showroom.
I fly (and maintain) aircraft for a living. Below is a picture of a reasonably well equipped aircraft - it ought to be well equipped, considering it costs over $40 million US dollars. You will notice that despite having triple redundant inertial and satellite navigation systems, it still has an old-fashioned magnetic compass - simply because none of the state of the art navigation systems can determine heading (which way the thing is pointing) without first waiting for movement of the aircraft.
Michael
*Yer moderator at work...*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I don't know Michael. I can think of few SUV's where two GPS sensors (one at the front and one at the rear) might have enough seperation to determine which way the vechile is facing


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Yeah, that's for sure.


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
That observation is not congruent.

That is the best "you're wrong" I have ever heard -- I need to use it at work more often









_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Not to mention that the navigation system in the Eos you have in your showroom will likely have great difficulty locating the satellite constellation and getting a position fix due to the presence of the roof over your showroom.


We have skylights in the showroom -- we get GPS signals, no problem.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
So, if you have determined that an Eos equipped with OEM satellite navigation displays compass heading as soon as the car is powered up, but before it begins to move, then you have proven that the car has a system in it that is totally independent of the navigation system which it uses to determine vehicle heading.

Not as soon as the CAR is powered up ... as soon as the RADIO is powered up. On closer observation, the car is facing due west. It claims to be facing NE on the MFD. That leads me to believe that it remembers its last calculated bearing (it claims to be bearing 030 in NAV) rather than using a magnetic compass.
The only way to test my theory will be to move the car, which we will do in the next few days anyway. I fully understand how GPS works to determine bearing. As incongruent as the NAV / compass / MFD functionality seems, I can only report on my observations. Talk to some nice engineer in Wolfsburg if you want to make SENSE of them.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (bridri)*

Well, I'm not willing to say you are wrong, because the possibility exists that you may be correct. All I was trying to say was that the way you argued the evidence for your conclusions was not congruent.
Below is a schematic of the data busses on an Eos. The compass is on the same data bus as the radio. I wonder if the compass is only powered when the radio is on? I don't have any evidence to support this - it is a shot in the dark - but maybe that might explain why the compass heading only appears in the mirror when the radio is powered up.
You could be right that the car derives its heading from the nav system, and remembers its last heading, and that is why it is showing NE in the display even though it is pointing west. However, if the building has a metal frame (girders, etc.) or roof, that could also account for the incorrect reading if the heading information is coming from the compass sensor.
The definitive answer is finding out if that nav-equipped Eos has a G197 compass sensor (flux valve) in the trunk lid or not.
Michael
*Eos Databus Schematic*


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The compass is on the same data bus as the radio. I wonder if the compass is only powered when the radio is on?

On a non-Nav car the compass is on as long as the key is in the 'on' position.


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Compass*

Good morning all,
I don't have any information about where the compass is, and I have read several people are disappointed that they thought a compass was on there base model. 
For those persons who might be interested in an alternative, that I THINK would work (correct me if I am wrong). I am wondering if these persons couldn't purchase an aftermarket rearview mirror with this installed in the mirror? 
I have one version here, which has the compass AND has homelink (which I want to get) both in one rearview mirror.
http://www.aaaremotes.com/hocoaumi50.html
I don't know if this would work or not.. but I'm hoping this might just be an option for those who are frustrated and really want one in there car.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*There is no compass in the base model*

I just got a call from my dealer. They told me that the compass has been discontinued in the base Eos as of 10/12/06. So there is definitley NOT A COMPASS IN THE BASE MODEL (anymore.) They said the window sticker didn't catch up with their decision to discontinue the compass. They also offered some sort of compensation. I am not sure what we will come up with yet. They want me to fax them my window sticker for their records.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (jnhashmi)*

I also bought a "Base" model that had "compass" on the window sticker. My dealer assured me that I just needed to do the calibration procedure to activate it. It turns out that my display does NOT have it.
I am of the opinion that the 2.0T trim-level, even without other options, is a much better value with its standard features. For this reason, the extras that were listed WERE a big selling factor (and my dealer pushed this one he had available really hard).
This one has Dual Climatronic (even though not usually on the Base), and listed the compass. Also the dealer said he would get them to include the rear windscreen, but it didn't happen.








Except that I was struggling to get a version without leather on the steering wheel/handbrake /shifter, I *really* would have preferred the 2.0T model in leatherette.
So I have brought it to their attention and asked them to fix the compass display. So far they keep putting me off.








What sort of compensation were you offered? 
They haven't offered anything specific, but keep saying about how mine wasn't "supposed to come with" Dual Climatronic even (YES IT WAS, *because it was on the sticker and sold to me that way*, no matter what their "normal" Base is). The salesman keeps saying that it has extra value because it says "2.0T" on the rear of the car-- any real car buyer would go by what is present, or by the VIN; anybody can buy a "T" for "$2.50 from http://www.OEMPL.US
rather they put in the listed display.
They also included a dent at no charge.







They are having their bodyshop fix it. It has to be pulled out and then repainted because it is too close to the edge of the panel.
William


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (kghia)*

OK, how many times are we going to have to hear about this?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (flheat)*

Hehe, I suppose until the dealership gave him the "compass". If not, you can always purchased a stand-alone compass unit to hook it up in your car. Or even a portable Nav system, as most comes with compass on the display. 


_Modified by darien at 5:36 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_OK, how many times are we going to have to hear about this?


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Hehe, I suppose until the dealership gave him the "compass". 

*Exactly.* The salesman pushed *hard* on this car, for me to buy this Base model and to give up on trying to get a car with *features* and no leather. the extra features on this car were a big selling point, except for that they were a _false selling point_.








I _did_ read Michael's post in this thread saying that one might just ignore it if it were not a big deal to them, something they were not looking for in the first place. But if I could right now trade this Eos for a 2.0T trim level w/o leather, and pay the extra $2k, *I would*.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2931999
I feel that the Base model as spec'ed, w/o Dual Climatronic, w/o compass display, w/o heated seats, etc., is * not as good a value* as the 2.0T level. When VW called me for a survey after my purchase and they asked me to rate Value, I asked if I should compare to other levels of Eos. They said yes _all cars_ and I gave it an 8 but said I would rate higher if i did not compare to other Eos models.
My big complaint is less that there wasn't a compass, but that I was sold a model based on extra features that are not present. I would gladly pay the extra $2k if I could get the 2.0T level without a leather steering wheel/shifter/handbrake lever (like they can in the UK and elsewhere)
I even printed out the specs and came to the dealer with the important ones highlighted, while I was trying the get the 2.0T w/o leather. They presented that this Base model might be a special find, having a few of the extra options I required. Now that I bought it, they act like those options were a "bonus", rather than a selling point which I considered.








If "compensation" means that they correct it, or even find a way for me to buy the next level w/o leather, I would LOVE for VW to step forward instead of giving me the runaround.
That is why I wonder what they are doing for *jnhashmi*-- because I am *not* getting a good resolution so far-- just a run around about sticker misprints.








William 


_Modified by kghia at 11:41 AM 1-21-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (kghia)*

Hi kghia,
I am confused - was your Base 2.0 w/ dual climatronic still cheaper than a base 2.0T? If so, why is it not a better value in your POV? 
Just curious, as I ordered a 2.0T with no options here in Canada. Here, we only get one option package, and I decided it wasn't worth the premium. The only options I wanted, that I felt should have come with a car in this price range, are the steering wheel mounted controls and the full MFD (w/ compass and fuel economy readings). But I wasn't willing to pony up 4K to have those bundled with leather power seats (which I'm indifferent to - I have them on another car and can do without) and a sport suspension (Albertan roads are not great).
However, I agree with your feeling of being ripped - if it's stated on the sticker, and does not arrive in such a condition, the dealership should offer compensation - should you desire it. It's like if they said 17" rims were std and you got 16" rims. I'm sure there would be much more of an uproar - wheels are perceived as a bigger deal. But to me, it's not the cost of the item, it's the principle of the matter. If you say it's included, it better well be. If it isn't, accept responsibility and make it worth my while to not have it. 
If only dealers sold cars like Home Depot (i.e. w/ refund policies and their ever helpful attitude), life would be much easier for the consumer (but not the dealer).


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (ashbinder)*

The Dual Climatronic was the only item from the base 2.0T trim that I actually received in the end.
I would like the rear windscreen, which can be had cheaper from an OEM retailer, at $504.?? after shipping (but is included in the base 2.0T)
I don't care as much about radios or wheels, but std in the 2.0T I would have liked:
-- heated seats
-- rear windscreen ($575 + tax at VW if purchased after)
-- digital compass (and display of it in the dash where I look often)
-- multifunction display, also implied by compass (inc. std in the 2.0T in US)
-- better center armrest with extra 12v sockets
-- power driver's seat 
-- & easy entry feature on driver's seat
-- the POSSIBILITY of auto w/Tiptronic, although I am enjoying the 6-speed manual fine
These, esp the first 5, and the option of walnut trim (which unfortunately comes with a leather package) were the things which I had highlighted on the spec sheet I brought in, after long discussions about VW changing the wheel, etc and keeping it on warranty. The walnut can be easily switched afterward, but not the heated seats, compass & display, center armrest & extra 12v sockets, or power driver's seat. And the rear windscreen costs 1/4 of the price different between the 2 models.
I believe that all of the extra functions are more than $2k worth, and most are not easily added. I also went to great lengths to try to find a way to avoid the leather wheel/shifter/handbrake std in the *US* 2.0T,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2931999
and the dealer convinced me to take this Base Eos finally w/ the extras and a promise of a windscreen that was later reduced to $475+tax -- $4 more than if I ordered it and paid shipping. (my wife said I could wait for a Base Eos to be sold used in 1/2 to 1 year, and ALL Base Eos models would be leather-free WITHOUT my intervention)
BTW, Europe doesn't have this problem-- leather is a stand-alone option. Otherwise I would have gotten Park Distance Control, and several other technology features. Still, the US 2.0T seems to me to be a much better value than the "stripped down" Base model.
William
PS. Mine also came with a dent in front of the driver's door, high up where it prob happened on the truck. It requires sanding, welding a brass fitting and pulling out with a slidehammer, and then re-priming, re-painting, re-clearcoat, and fixing the bit of pinstripe they added to all the cars (at $99). This will be done by the *dealer's bodyshop*, so my *new* VW will already have non-factory repairs and repainting in one spot. Everybody immediately sees that dent too, and asks about it. They will take it in Jan 29th and keep for 3 days. They are going to loan me a Jetta, although the *dealer wants me to drive around extra* to drop it off and maybe *arrange my own ride* before getting the loaner, *and to give him a ride over to the shop* (in the city I work) when I pick it back up, so that he doesn't have to get a second person to follow him to get it, nor to give me the loaner.


_Modified by kghia at 1:20 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Where is my compass? (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_...I am *not* getting a good resolution so far-- just a run around about sticker misprints.

I think William has hit the nail on the head with his comment above. The Monroney sticker error that lists a compass as a component of the base model vehicle has long since ceased to be a 'technical' issue and has now crossed over into the 'customer service' area.
Being a serious VW enthusiast, I am really sorry that VW in America has (apparently) not done a good job of handling the customer service end of things. I mean, heck, if they were on the ball, they would apologize, explain the error, and voluntarily offer some "goodwill" gift. It doesn't have to be fancy, a summer windbreaker with an embroidered Eos logo or something like that would go a long way to smoothing things over.
When we had a similar kerfuffle with the Phaeton a couple of years ago (brochure said we got electrically heated windshields, but these were not approved in North America), VW told us the full story why the windshield couldn't be supplied, apologized to us, and gave us (this is funny) a box of $2 trim removal tools, which I then mailed out to everyone. That made all the difference in the world - just the fact that we got a straight answer, and apology, and they tried to make amends (a $2 trim tool instead of a $1,000 heated windshield).







No-one pursued the matter any further.
William, if you haven't done so already, perhaps try calling the Volkswagen Customer Service number that is in the owner manual. This will connect you to VW of America's head office on Hamlin Road in Auburn Hills. If anyone will know what is going on with this compass issue, they will.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (kghia)*

I would suggest you take the car back. Speak only to the sales manager. Tell them they sold you the car as one with a compass, they are not making an effort to remedy the situation, and you don't want it. 
They have to take it back, as they sold it to you as something it was not. My guess is that they will immediately try to remedy the situation, but if you don't get the results you want, return it. Obviously this is easier said than done, and I don't know the law in your state, but if it comes down to that or a protracted legal fight and bad press in the local news, they will undoubtedly choose to just take the car back.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (gilesrulz)*

Returning the car is what my wife wants to do.
Since they also have the issue of the dent (on a black car no less), I think that they might be better off switching it, and selling it as a car with a small dent (might be a cheaper discount than the bodywork)
We are looking at that as getting a new VW with non-VW repairs from the beginning.(their body shop is not "VW" itself, just a dealership)
My wife called the manager yesterday and left a message, and I have called the salesman and talked to him. I think that we will take it back this Friday if things stay as they are.
I really want an Eos, but the dealer in the neighboring city sounded ready to bargain with me to include accessories, and I got greedy on haggling price and then decided that the other dealer had put in a lot of time talking to me (this was right before I bought). NOW, I'm thinking that the neighboring dealer would be able to get me one soon enough, and acts like he WANTS my business enough to try (and not just pressure and weasel).








I am still ready to swap the car for the 2.0T model with a swapped-out wheel/shifter/handbrake, and PAY the extra $2k, even from the same dealer. I am *NOT* ready to just roll over and be jerked around.
I have bought many used VWs before, and priced others, and those people always know to just be honest and upfront about any issues, and most buyers will take them into consideration and still be interested. *Lying* or misrepresenting things is the thing that chases aircooled buyers off the quickest (except rust bubbles







) because then you don't know *what* to expect from them (_just like with rust bubbles_








After hard consideration, I think that the only thing that can be done is to return the Eos to the dealership since it is NOT what was sold per the WRITTEN description. It doesn't look like they are going to do anything about that, in addition I was mislead (verballk) about including a rear windblocker, and I only have a verbal assurance that they will fix the dent and not try o charge me (the body shop guy wanted me to take it in for "an estimate" first, so I would know what it would cost). _The dealership_ can provide other alternatives, but only one is immediately available to me unless they offer.








William 


_Modified by kghia at 6:27 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (gilesrulz)*

well, I said that I wasn't going to settle for some bribe and a windblocker to be happy, but I did just that. VWoA stepped-in finally after I talked to them and said that the dealer said it was VWoA's mistake. VWoA was very helpful and reassuring. They sounded really reluctant to take it back _of course_, at a loss (but would have, maybe) and I had spent time with it my Eos then, found its birthday, features that don't reoccur a lot here (maybe midyear changes)...and I didn't have the heart to force them to take it back and to be back at square one with trying to have an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features.
The upper-tier Customer Care representative said to me on a couple of conversations that VW switched to a different, "better" half-height display on the lower model, but it didn't have compass display. The sticker didn't get updated, and about 126 had a misprint, of which around 100 were caught before being sold (so the story goes). 
So I decided I should keep the car, and I asked for one additional thing: a letter on letterhead saying whatever about the 126 and 26, etc-- so I would have explanation for the misprint (at resale, at shows ,etc







) "Limited Misprint Edition"
He said he would talk to legal about what they could print and then said they liked the idea of a letter about the correction and rarity/numbers.
I also have Dual Climatronic controls, but unlike most in the US with the next, 2.0T trim, it _doesn't have heated seats_ and so has two flat blank areas between the digital temp displays and the airflow buttons in the middle of the temp LCDs.
Does everyone who had the "misprint"







have this too?
But I also like the famous birthdays shared with by my Eos, and I'm enjoying driving...








we'll see if the offer better feature selection upfront in the future non-leather models...maybe I won't have this particular Eos forever (if I move on to another Eos, concept R...)








William


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (kghia)*

Okay, I've read this thread, but am still confused. I have the 2.0T Sport, and I cannot find out if I have a compass or not. I don't see one and I cannot find where there are settings for it if I do have one. I looked for "zone" under convenience and it's not there. Is this something I can active or do I need to take it in to get fixed?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

If you want a compass, and are willing to spend $1000, the pioneer avic d3 is a nice navigation unit with great iPod connectivity and an interface that you can customize to match the interior of the Eos. I feel bad that you early pioneers of the EOS had to deal with the growing pains of the car, but it could have been worse than just a compass.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

What size is your MFD Display. Is it full height or half-height


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_If you want a compass, and are willing to spend $1000, the pioneer avic d3 is a nice navigation unit with great iPod connectivity and an interface that you can customize to match the interior of the Eos. I feel bad that you early pioneers of the EOS had to deal with the growing pains of the car, but it could have been worse than just a compass. 

Has anyone successfully installed the AVIC D3 in the Eos with the steering wheel controls intact and the dynaudio working as expected? I don't know much about aftermarket head units, but the Eos doesn't seem like the "plug and play" type car... 
I actually really want a nice car multimedia/navigation unit and the AVIC is at the top of my list... but I want to hear from others that might have already installed one.
In regards to the compass, I gave up on looking for it... as I believe it was part of the navigation unit I pulled out...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (jaybhai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybhai* »_
Has anyone successfully installed the AVIC D3 in the Eos with the steering wheel controls intact and the dynaudio working as expected? I don't know much about aftermarket head units, but the Eos doesn't seem like the "plug and play" type car... 
I actually really want a nice car multimedia/navigation unit and the AVIC is at the top of my list... but I want to hear from others that might have already installed one.
In regards to the compass, I gave up on looking for it... as I believe it was part of the navigation unit I pulled out...

My EOS won;t hav ethe dynaudio or the steering wheel controls. You pose a good question. The moderator may want to move these threads....


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I believe it's full height. It's a tall, verticle rectangle, so I'd say full-height. It says MFD on top of the display.


_Modified by kpiskin at 5:33 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

Anybody?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I believe it's full height. It's a tall, verticle rectangle, so I'd say full-height. It says MFD on top of the display.

If you leave it on the display that says "MFD", after about 5 seconds the word "MFD" should go away; then the clock will be displayed in the upper right and the compass heading in the upper left.
If you go to the "Setup" display, the top selection should be "Compass". If you select this, there are calibration and zone selections under it.
This is for an RCD500; I don't know if it's different with the Nav system.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (flubber)*

Yes it's true MFD goes away, but only the clock, not the compass shows up. Also there is no compass choice in the setup area that I see. Is there some step to activate it? I don't have a base Eos, I have a 2.0T with sport pkg.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_Yes it's true MFD goes away, but only the clock, not the compass shows up. Also there is no compass choice in the setup area that I see. Is there some step to activate it?

Not that I know of. Maybe you would have to calibrate it to make it show up, but I don't know how you would do that without the setup menu.

_Quote »_I don't have a base Eos, I have a 2.0T with sport pkg.

I think you should have it, then. Perhaps it's time to talk to your dealer.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (flubber)*

Crap, I wonder if this is something they can revise via firmware. I know that the roof control module adds on features to the MFD, so maybe it was left off somehow?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_Crap, I wonder if this is something they can revise via firmware. I know that the roof control module adds on features to the MFD, so maybe it was left off somehow?

It's certainly possible the compass can be turned on or off with VAG-COM, in which case your dealer's service department could take care of it in a few minutes. That seems more likely than that it's the wrong firmware version, but I suppose that's possible, too.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (flubber)*

Hey Joe 
When did you make the transistion from the Cabby to the EOS ?
You up for the GTG ?
-Ml;


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hey Joe 
When did you make the transistion from the Cabby to the EOS ?

Hi Mark,
Just a week ago; I bought a 2.0T Lux from Brendan at Boardwalk. I've been intending to post about it, but was waiting until I had a chance to take pictures. I totally love this car!









_Quote »_You up for the GTG ?

Yes, probably; has the new date been picked?


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (kghia)*

My dealer offered $400 in compensation for the window sticker compass error. (I took it, although i was thinking more like $500 in my head.)


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: There is no compass in the base model (jnhashmi)*

I told myself I would NOT be bought off in a cost-saving effort, but after I had the Eos for a while I was reluctant to part with it.
I was also thinking around $500 for the compass display, and the windblocker had been promised by my dealer (but only _verbally_







so not worth the paper it wasn't written on)
*To me, the features were worth more*, in other worths, I would have traded the money for the features and felt it a good bargain.
Therefore, I really wanted to hold out, and get a different Eos (even with higher cost)
My dealer wouldn't do anything to correct their (repeated) mistake, and faced with only being able to enforce the contract, rather than demands for work or compensation, we actually *took the Eos to the dealer and asked them to take it back*. The people there at the time wouldn't accept the keys, and made us come back-- by that time VWoA started to take charge.
In the end however, I felt a little bad for VWoA facing a loss on what would become a "used" vehicle. Plus, a full 2.0T would have still had to be customized or else it would have a leather-wrapped steering wheel/handbrake/shifter, so I would have had to ask for something special still. I also felt good about VWoA (again), since they made a mistake in regards to the dealer, and the dealer made a mistake in regards to me, *yet VWoA was the one who corrected the problem.*
VWoA gave me $500, a windblocker, and a letter explaining that 126 people got the misprinted Monroney sticker (my request for documentation







I'll have to scan this for the benefit of others, wish it had VIN ranges though).
Does your Production codes sticker say "LimEd" ?
William


----------



## The Fig (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_Is there some step to activate it? I don't have a base Eos, I have a 2.0T with sport pkg.

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but in my Eos, you have to *turn on the stereo* for the compass to appear in the top left of the MFD. I have a sport trim with sat nav. Turn on the stereo, compass appears, turn it off it disappears. Simple as that.
Jason


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (The Fig)*

There are 2 possible compasses for the Eos...
A. If you have sat nav, the compass is located in the head unit. This is also why there is no MFD menu option to calibrate this compass, since it has nav, it knows where you are and can adjust accordingly.
B. If you do not have sat nav, but still have a compass, it is located in the trunk with all the other antennae.
I don't believe you need to have the radio on if you fall under category B, but since I'm in A, I do not know for sure.


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had my 2.0T with Sport Pack (no nav) for about 3 months now and my compass just disappeared the other day with no changes of any kind to any thing on my car. I have gone through the entire MFD and find no mention of a compass at all. I'm wondering if the compass unit has failed which makes the MFD think the vehicle is not equipt with one so it just removes that screen from the menu options.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (monocle)*

Sounds like the compass magnetic field sensor died. It is G197 in the picture at the top of the page. It's located in the trunk lid on the left side as shown in the picture on the first page of this thread. It appears to have 6 wires on the connector. 3 are ground one 12 volts and the other two are connected to the CAN bus. There is a fuse for the magnetic field sensor. I would check that first. I suspect it will be ok based on the other reports here of people losing the compass display with the fuse checking out ok. If you feel adventurous, you could remove the inside trim to the trunk lid to make sure the connector on the compass magnetic field sensor is on tight. Other then that it's a trip to the dealer. Sounds like this might be a weak part. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_I've had my 2.0T with Sport Pack (no nav) for about 3 months now and my compass just disappeared the other day with no changes of any kind to any thing on my car.

Hi:
I don't think it is probable that the compass sender (which is referred to as a flux valve in the aviation industry) has failed. The flux valve has no moving parts and uses really, really simple technology that has been unchanged for 40 years.
If your display of compass heading has disappeared (as opposed to you seeing an erroneous display of heading), then I think this is likely a configuration issue. Perhaps one of the forum members who has the same vehicle configuration as you could post instructions explaining how to function-test the compass heading display - in other words, how to "100%, for sure" pull up the display. If that doesn't solve the problem, the next step would be to visit the VW dealer and ensure that the feature is fully enabled through software coding (software configuration) on your vehicle.
Michael


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the replies. I think my best bet is to just drop by the dealer. I park mere feet from it everyday when I grab a train. I need them to look at a few other things anyway. Overall the car has been great but I have some very knit-picky things I don't think should be happening on a 3-month old car that set me back the $$$ it did.... and I'm due for a oil change.


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_thanks for the replies. I think my best bet is to just drop by the dealer.









Wise decision .... I concur. Part of your purchase price is the warranty, and when something goes wrong within the warranty period, you should expect VW to fix the problem at no charge to you, and with a smile. We are not all "auto-techies" and have paid to have our fine car kept in proper running order. Hope they sort it out for you quickly!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Hi:
I don't think it is probable that the compass sender (which is referred to as a flux valve in the aviation industry) has failed. The flux valve has no moving parts and uses really, really simple technology that has been unchanged for 40 years.


The compass sender, VW calls it the magnetic field sensor, is not just a sensor. It employs electronics to convert magnetic field information to something that can be transmitted via CAN bus to the MFD and I would not consider it any simpler then other electronic equipment in the car. While there may be no moving parts there are electronics that can certainly fail. I think it more probable that an electronic component failed then the computer reprogramming itself. Unfortunately those who have reported loosing their compass display have not followed up on the fix, which I might add is more valuable information then simply reporting the problem.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_ I think it more probable that an electronic component failed then the computer reprogramming itself. 

I'll bet you a latte that the cause of the problem will eventually be found to be one of the two following possibilities:
*1)* Vehicle owner is not operating the display system in the correct manner to call up the compass display.
*2)* Someone at the dealership made a coding change during a service visit that inadvertantly disabled display of compass heading.
I think that the *least *likely possibility will be compass sender failure. Even a broken or disconnected wire would be more likely.
Anyway... let's wait and see what the outcome is. If it's a busted sender, you get the latte. If it's configuration or coding, I get the latte.








Michael


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope to have an answer for you next week. But I know I didn't do anything to make it go away. It was there when I shut the car off in the morning and when I returned in the evening, it was off. The instructions in the manual do not jive with what I see. I've yet to have it serviced so they didn't do anything. Beyond the sensor being bad, there could be several other points of failure in any one of the connections between sender/sensor and "the brain". We'll see.


----------

